

Hacker News Meetup Netherlands - hassy

There's a lot of HN readers in NL (and Belgium &#38; Luxembourg) - we should meet up.<p>If we were to host one this Saturday in Amsterdam or Utrecht, how many would turn up?<p>There was talk of getting a meetup going a couple of months ago, but it doesn't seem like it happened in the end - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=998352<p>Why Saturday? Why not - let's do it fast and get something going.<p><i>EDIT</i>: Please post where you are, and whether you'd be up for doing a short 5-minute demo/talk on something you're working on.
======
beeker
We've held the primer several months ago. Although it wasn't very much blogged
about it was a great success!

BjornW [<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=BjornW>] was so kind to host this
meetup in his office. There is a site and mailinglist. BjornW already wanted
to organise another one. So I guess we should do so. <http://hackersnl.nl/>

------
jacquesm
I live in Limburg, I'd love to come but it is too far for me... sorry!

This is probably one of the first times that I'm genuinely sorry that I don't
live in 'Mokum' any more.

------
jmulder
I work in Amsterdam and live in the Amsterdam area, so Amsterdam or Utrecht
would be no problem for me.

However, for me personally, I'm fully booked every weekend the coming months.
But don't let that stop you :-)

 _Edit:_ I'd be up for a short talk about a personal/work Javascript/jQuery
project I've been working on. Very not exciting, just very practical for our
organization.

------
kilian
It happened: <http://bluwiki.com/go/Hackersnl> and it was a lot of fun :) Try
contacting Beeker <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=beeker> because there
were talks about doing this more often.

~~~
hassy
Cool, thanks, should make this one much easier to organize then.

